# My current proud moment



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Blue variegated buck bred to self choc doe, she had 12, 10 were variegated, 5 bucks and 5 doe's. I left her with 5 doe's and 1 buck and put the other bucks to a surrogate mother.

Here is the mothers litter today, smexy and i love them to bits.


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm not surprised that you're proud - they are just adorable. The markings are so attractive.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

They have lovely markings! What handsome little babies!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Can't gripe about 10/12! And they really are quite nice.


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Very happy with these girls and guy, they've grown so well and are such a lovely size for their age, can't wait until they're old enough to breed


----------



## ArchNL (Jun 8, 2012)

They are adorable <3


----------



## MissPorter13 (Jun 20, 2012)

Wow, those mice are stunning! What gorgeous babies


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

Those are absolutely adorable!

they remind me of little bears..for some very,very odd reason o3o


----------



## Gerimouse (Jun 17, 2012)

They are such beautiful mice. Congratulations


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

They have grown into such lovely mice - completely adorable!


----------

